# USB Steuerung



## hagbard_celine (24. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit mehrere (min 16, 2 x 8 auch Ok) 12 V Kanäle per USB zu schalten.
Für die Steuerung sollte eine .NET API verfügbar sein.

Kennt da jemand etwas was mir weiter helfen würde?


----------

